# Why Won't Our Uber Drivers Just Shut the **** Up?



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Why Won't Our Uber Drivers Just Shut the **** Up?*

http://valleywag.gawker.com/why-wont-our-uber-drivers-just-shut-the-****-up-1634009180/all


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Travis, lets get working on that setting for no talking on the app to the customer, show us your power. I think it is great ideal perhaps that could be a new fee for one dollar. We can called the silence fee, I know you have to make money think outside the box.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Why Won't Our Uber Drivers Just Shut the **** Up?*
> 
> http://valleywag.gawker.com/why-wont-our-uber-drivers-just-shut-the-****-up-1634009180/all


Hope he gets low ratings going forward and has his service shut off.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Great! Requesting Travis to start enabling more elitist Dbag behavior by riders! You are something else!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Swed said:


> Hope he gets low ratings going forward and has his service shut off.


Dude Uber doesn't cut off Riders from the platform for low ratings! Where did you get that idea?


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

Travis only thinks is that powerful, to get a fee for no talking. Of all the people in the world you should know that. Baltasar Gracian said " never compete with some who has nothing to lose"


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Dude Uber doesn't cut off Riders from the platform for low ratings! Where did you get that idea?


Could've sworn I saw that in the video that we had to watch before we started driving, but I could be mistaken. Why else would they have us rate the customers?


----------



## Guber (Aug 29, 2014)

I like that .


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Swed said:


> Could've sworn I saw that in the video that we had to watch before we started driving, but I could be mistaken. Why else would they have us rate the customers?


For appearance purposes only. If you think that Uber bars low rated passengers, what do you think is the cut off rating?
The reasons that I've come across are:
1) Rider disputing a CC charge with their bank.
2) Expired or over the limit CC.
3) A report of abusive/egregious conduct by a driver.


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

pincus is a dinkus


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Yes! Who said you could talk to me? Have I got something on my face, driver?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't take this the wrong way, but it's ironic that most of the conversation on this thread is between 3 taxi drivers.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but it's ironic that most of the conversation on this thread is between 3 taxi drivers.


You drive for uber/Lyft/sidecar, you are less than a taxi driver, a taxi driver has personal clients, a rideshare driver has passenger's like a bus driver.

And yes I am about to become less than a taxi driver.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but it's ironic that most of the conversation on this thread is between 3 taxi drivers.


Yup...now that you pointed it out!
Guess we cabbies are more of the rebel types than the rest of the crowd!


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

The only reason a would like to drive for Uber for one month in Las Vegas is just to see how the pay is and how I could do. Collectively, more than 40 percent of my usual 20 - 35 fares a day tell me how told how great uber drivers are. I am sure this is correct. People speak about uber in vegas with glowing accolades. 
During the many, many hours I have read this forum no one has posted earnings, working the correct very long hours needed to analyze the relationship between the cab driver and uber driver. I look forward to my 84 hour week with uber, for one a one month time frame. 

Reading this forum it appears to me the taxicab is far better than Uber except for the freedom of hours and vehicle choice. Along with not having to clean up the taxicab from the prior driver. This is the only interest a cabbie holds for uber.

Collectively, taxicab drivers are the last stop on the train tracks before the google car comes along. I think few cabbies will stay with uber for the long term we collectively can go back to the cab any time we wish. To my knowledge uber does not require a test of the street knowledge prior to becoming a driver. In the four cities I have driven cab the test of the streets was hard to pass. 

I will also be able to attend public forums against uber in Las Vegas which is what this great country allows me. Knowing that a have experience the uber scam. It is a great pity the uber driver's appear that this time to have the same value as a taxicab driver. Worthless!
If chi1cabby told me it was better driving for uber than a taxicab I follows his advise.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> The only reason a would like to drive for Uber for one month in Las Vegas is just to see how the pay is and how I could do. Collectively, more than 40 percent of my usual 20 - 35 fares a day tell me how told how great uber drivers are. I am sure this is correct. People speak about uber in vegas with glowing accolades.
> During the many, many hours I have read this forum no one has posted earnings, working the correct very long hours needed to analyze the relationship between the cab driver and uber driver. I look forward to my 84 hour week with uber, for one a one month time frame.
> 
> Reading this forum it appears to me the taxicab is far better than Uber except for the freedom of hours and vehicle choice. Along with not having to clean up the taxicab from the prior driver. This is the only interest a cabbie holds for uber.
> ...


Farman with your work ethic and dedication you'd be okay in anything you'll try!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Guy sounds like a giant ******.


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Uber does not bar customers - unless they think related to driver action to manipulate their system 

Simple 

So much to be exposed. Soon...


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

See, I think the problem with uber is that if you work too much, the taxi becomes a much better way to go. 

From what I've been told by cabbie buddies, a good weekly lease runs about $600 to $1,000. But you keep 100% of your fares, the fares are higher, you can grab people off the street, etc.

I believe if you get really good at uber in a really good town full time, you can gross $400 a day. So let's assume $2400 a week. Uber gets a buck a ride so they are taking $300 a week from one side or the another on that gross. Then you have to pay $480 in uber commissions. When you add in the dollar SRF and the $.50 split fees uber takes, uber is getting almost $800. And they didn't pay a nickel for the car!

Making that same $400 a day in a cab will require less miles and hours

So if you really put in the hours and are qualified to drive a cab, it may be the better way to go.

IMHO, the SRF that all rideshares do now is the biggest money maker for these companies. On an average fare of $15 that's a 33% increase in profits per ride. I would bet my eyes that goes up to $2 by 2016.

I'm just trying to make $500 a week and not kill myself and my car trying to chase a thousand a week so rideshare works for me for now.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Newsflash, "Penicus" .. I don't want to talk to my riders either. I'd much prefer a pop-up after arrival that says, "I'm not much of a conversationalist, thanks for understanding" than some cheap-ass ****** with a God complex *****ing about how the "lowly peasant" UBER drivers talk too much. Fek you, Penicus and your little dinkus.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

osii - my mindset is in synch with yours right now. I humped alot of hours during August to see where the achievable max is - which got up to $1200 per week for me here in Frisco. Now I have other projects to fill in and can dedicate up to 4 hours in the a.m. most weekdays and the weekends. I too have re-set $500 per week as my goal.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

taxi and ridesharing is the same thing.. you take a pax (or package) from point a to point b


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome to the new world. Watch Justin Timberlake's movie "In Time" and think again. These rich Bastards live in mansions, yet use services the commons afford, a.k.a. UberX and expect a treatment as if they called a private Jet. Every day I give a ride to a couple of them. when they land at their mansions not one of them tips interestingly after a long drive and very cheap fare. I can tell they are not the typical riders of UberX. Wealth accumulating at accelerated pace at the hands of very few created a sub-class. I am afraid, you and me are in it.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Welcome to the new world. Watch Justin Timberlake's movie "In Time" and think again. These rich Bastards live in mansions, yet use services the commons afford, a.k.a. UberX and expect a treatment as if they called a private Jet. Every day I give a ride to a couple of them. when they land at their mansions not one of them tips interestingly after a long drive and very cheap fare. I can tell they are not the typical riders of UberX. Wealth accumulating at accelerated pace at the hands of very few created a sub-class. I am afraid, you and me are in it.


_Being a limo driver for the past 17 years ,part time. I have driven very wealthy people as well as celebs and athletes. The one thing they all have in common,besides being wealthy,is they don't tip. _


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

Being as old as I am I learned one thing: rich people are rich cause they're cheap.


----------



## Ez-Russ (Oct 31, 2014)

Farman vegas said:


> Travis, lets get working on that setting for no talking on the app to the customer, show us your power. I think it is great ideal perhaps that could be a new fee for one dollar. We can called the silence fee, I know you have to make money think outside the box.


If you talk to much, passengers don't like it. If you don't talk, passengers say you are rude. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Mark Pincus can eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## cyb3rpunk (Oct 6, 2014)

I just turn off the music when picking people up. But there's always a ****** to ramble "can you turn the radio on? so WTF y'all want?


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Being a limo driver for the past 17 years ,part time. I have driven very wealthy people as well as celebs and athletes. The one thing they all have in common,besides being wealthy,is they don't tip. _


I know, attorneys are cheap too. My last customer was an attorney and he gave me a tip with a paper ck for $2 dollars, he said he has to put it in his income tax deduction. Cheap bastard!!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> I know, attorneys are cheap too. My last customer was an attorney and he gave me a tip with a paper ck for $2 dollars, he said he has to put it in his income tax deduction. Cheap bastard!!


Hey, at least he tipped.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> I know, attorneys are cheap too. My last customer was an attorney and he gave me a tip with a paper ck for $2 dollars, he said he has to put it in his income tax deduction. Cheap bastard!!


_LOL_


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Honestly, if you looked like that pencil-neck, don't you think you'd be a jerk too?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

which one is supposed to be the pencil neck?


----------



## reluctantuber (Nov 21, 2014)

Russell said:


> Uber does not bar customers - unless they think related to driver action to manipulate their system
> 
> Simple
> 
> So much to be exposed. Soon...


I actually had a passenger once who was deactivated for cancelling too much. Said he got an email he was deactive for 30 days


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Lidman said:


> which one is supposed to be the pencil neck?


Pincus Dinkus


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Newsflash, "Penicus" .. I don't want to talk to my riders either. I'd much prefer a pop-up after arrival that says, "I'm not much of a conversationalist, thanks for understanding" than some cheap-ass ****** with a God complex *****ing about how the "lowly peasant" UBER drivers talk too much. Fek you, Penicus and your little dinkus.


I'd give him 2 stars just for the ******ed name.


UberXTampa said:


> Welcome to the new world. Watch Justin Timberlake's movie "In Time" and think again. These rich Bastards live in mansions, yet use services the commons afford, a.k.a. UberX and expect a treatment as if they called a private Jet. Every day I give a ride to a couple of them. when they land at their mansions not one of them tips interestingly after a long drive and very cheap fare. I can tell they are not the typical riders of UberX. Wealth accumulating at accelerated pace at the hands of very few created a sub-class. I am afraid, you and me are in it.


These idiots are lost in a world of delusion. I'd much rather be where I am in life, rather than lost, and too ignorant to even know it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I'd give him 2 stars just for the ******ed name.
> 
> These idiots are lost in a world of delusion. I'd much rather be where I am in life, rather than lost, and too ignorant to even know it.


Please God in my next life i wish to be born ignorant.


----------



## UBERisaLOSER (Jan 3, 2015)

I can't believe I missed this. ****** these entitled ****s. Read the tweets and the comments and see if they don't make your blood boil. So out of touch with reality. I always treat cabbies, Uber drivers, waitresses, hairdressers, and anyone who wants to engage in friendly conversation with me with respect, even if I don't feel like chatting. Why can't these assholes do the same?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Why Won't Our Uber Drivers Just Shut the **** Up?*
> 
> http://valleywag.gawker.com/why-wont-our-uber-drivers-just-shut-the-****-up-1634009180/all


I like the chauffeur who says he's trained many and the understanding is that you don't speak unless spoken to because the person is paying over $100 per hour. Well if my pax paid me that much I wouldn't really have a problem with being told to shut up. I'd drive around in silence all day long.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

"Reading this forum it appears to me the taxicab is far better than Uber except for the freedom of hours and vehicle choice. Along with not having to clean up the taxicab from the prior driver. This is the only interest a cabbie holds for uber."

Farman vegas, in the OC where I work I have a 24/7 taxi "lease" and I own my cab, so those advantages you mentioned don't apply to me at all. I know it's different in Vegas. The only advantage would be if I wanted to just work a minimum number of hours, I would not feel the pressure of the fixed weekly lease rate. Since I put in crazy hours my lease is cheaper than Uber would be charging me, by about 1/2. I usually net 1500-2000/wk. (True net, after all expenses).

Still thinking about doing Uber Black or SUV, but only if I decide to move to another state where my brother lives to help him start a new business he has been pitching me.
That way I could work just enough with Uber to support myself while we slowly get the ball rolling with the biz, hopefully.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> Mark Pincus can eat a bag of dicks.


POST # 28/Frank Martin: Come back,
Frank! YouTube needs
a Video of You forcefeeding Pincus a
"bag of dicks"!

Bison chortling uncontrollably.
Bison needs to "get out" more.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 28/Frank Martin: Come back,
> Frank! YouTube needs
> a Video of You forcefeeding Pincus a
> "bag of dicks"!
> ...


One dick at a time though. You need to enjoy the whole Uber experience.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> One dick at a time though. You need to enjoy the whole Uber experience.


POST # 43/DriverJ: YOU, Crabby Cancer
of Zodiac/Horrorscope
APPARENTLY haven't checked the Major
Improvement on Your Profile Page!

WHAT an oversight that an Obnoxious
Comment stays STUCK there forever!
I'll put that on my Wish List for Addy.

"AARP-AARP!" Chortled Bison.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 43/DriverJ: YOU, Crabby Cancer
> of Zodiac/Horrorscope
> APPARENTLY haven't checked the Major
> Improvement on Your Profile Page!
> ...


The last time my life got a 'Major Improvement' was when Travis and the other 'Bag-of-Dicks-Eaters' decided to lower the rate to $0.70/mile. It was so I could make more money. It worked too, I quit Uber and got an actual job.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

*Louis CK Suck a Bag of Dicks - YouTube*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT7xc_XqYO8


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> *Louis CK Suck a Bag of Dicks - YouTube*
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT7xc_XqYO8


POST # 46/UberXTampa: Thanks............
for the Mammaries!
Seeing Your Avatar always reminds me
of Borat's "...like sleeve of Wizard" aside
about his, now 12y.o., Kazakh bride.

Bison chortling.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Thanks............
> for the Mammaries!


I think you meant this one ...


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I am fully behind the 'preferences' of shut up or chat ! It is agonizing trying to read the pax and navigate at the same time. Lyft proposes "Chat, sit up front, quiet sit in the back"

Please, please, please make the "preferences" idea an industry standard. Perhaps I'll put up a "do not disturb sign" for pax to use.

I spent years fending off the airport run question - so where are you going ? Business or pleasure ... etc. None of your damn business cabbie - you nosy jerk - stop prying into my private life and shut up, drive. !!!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

A bag of dicks? I would never have thought of that. I guess


----------

